# My Scolopendra subspinipes is clutching.



## nepenthes (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought I was digging up a dead centipede. I couldn't see her in her burrow No soil movement typical signs of a living centipede. So impatient me weighed the options. Their was the likely hood she was dead (hadn't drank, ate or done any thing, 2.5 months). Just as well 2 and a half months is a bit longer than if she was molting, than what I thought that took a month of privacy (Shes my first pede). Every thing would have been alright, had she been molting. So I decided to try digging down to the cork bark. I was very careful removing the cork bark she had COVERED with the dirt she moved from under it. I placed it back gently leaving room for the centipede and put back half the dirt I took out. 









Had I just waited a few more weeks!! 

So now what are my options, or best routes? I'm open to any suggestions. 

I am going to go get a bunch of deli cups, ~30? Its hard to say how many I should purchase since I don't know how many their are? I wont be disturbing her until I see movement on the "surface." Whats the best method for removing baby centipedes once they start to show up on the surface? Are cotton balls on my tongs an option?

nepenthes


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 19, 2013)

That's really cool.  Congratulations.  
Did you see her hook up with a male?  Did she have access to one?  Or did you buy her already gravid?

Cheers.


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm assuming she was a wild caught specimen. Ive only had her since Christmas.


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 19, 2013)

Congratulations!  That is so cool!  Mamas with pede-lings are the cutest!


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks every body, I just hope they don't get ate up by mama-pede.


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 20, 2013)

nepenthes said:


> Thanks every body, I just hope they don't get ate up by mama-pede.


woah! Congratulations! man....I'll pray that the those babies will not be eaten hahahah


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah!  I see tarsi so you're past the eating stage(well...).  I'm low rent so once they start to leave Mom use a spoon to remove them to your delis.  Hopefully Ma will play nice and hide while your removing them.  If not, move her first, if possible.  Congrats and keep us updated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tip zonbonzovi, is their a recommended time frame for removing or just wait till I see them on the surface and grab them as I see them? That will probably happen with in the next few weeks right?

and heres a close up just for fun.

http://gyazo.com/e0712250b24ef45375715151e04c1f8c


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 20, 2013)

No problem  No real time frame just give a check every couple days.  They should still be off white when they do leave and as long as they're crawling about it's safe to move them.  In my experience they tend to stick together for the most part after leaving Mom...in which case use a larger spoon, haha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 20, 2013)

Will do, Ive already got some 5.5oz condiment cups ready for some soil and pedes! Ill probably prep like 30 cause I cant imagine getting much more than that. 

Thanks for all the help man, this process doesn't seem so scary. Pretty easy actually!


----------



## Gnat (Apr 21, 2013)

I had a "Hatian Giant" ,that I suspect was S. alternans, have 53 babies that I separated so expect for more than 30. Better to have extra containers ready than not enough.


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 21, 2013)

Nep as I've told you just about everywhere but here a big congrats on the brood. 

How big is your female approx?

Are you going to breed her yourself after she is done with these babies?

 If you've got any extra sitting around during the summer lemme know. I've sure got a H. margianata that has your name on it if you don't find any this summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 21, 2013)

Gnat said:


> I had a "Hatian Giant" ,that I suspect was S. alternans, have 53 babies that I separated so expect for more than 30. Better to have extra containers ready than not enough.


Thanks for the advice! I have plenty of containers. Hopefully there aren't that many. Ill be prepping containers.



Amoeba said:


> Nep as I've told you just about everywhere but here a big congrats on the brood.
> 
> How big is your female approx?
> 
> ...


Thanks again Amoeba. My female is ~6" I believe, give or take half an inch, not counting antenna or terminal legs. If shes around when I'm in a place with more room for inverts, I will definitely be attempting to breed her. I will be keeping a few of the pedelings to try breeding when they are developed more, or how ever it works out. If I cant find an H. margianata well be talking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Apr 21, 2013)

nepenthes said:


> Thanks again Amoeba. My female is ~6" I believe, give or take half an inch, not counting antenna or terminal legs. If shes around when I'm in a place with more room for inverts, I will definitely be attempting to breed her. I will be keeping a few of the pedelings to try breeding when they are developed more, or how ever it works out. If I cant find an H. margianata well be talking!


Wish there was an easier way to sex pedes. 

If you've got a place you can count on 3 of the 4 locals I can find being in there as well as a trio of scorps. Maybe by then I'll finally start finding S. viridis. I'll tape my camera to my chest and show you how to find pedes.


----------



## nepenthes (May 15, 2013)

I just checked in on momma pede, and the pedelings have got color on them. Hopefully they emerge soon!!!

Pictures to come.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Galapoheros (May 15, 2013)

Cool, you're past the danger zone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes (May 15, 2013)

Got around to uploading the photo. Here she is with her 2nd instar centipedes!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Galapoheros (May 16, 2013)

Cool beans!  I don't really say that, whoever says that I know I'm not going to be good friends with them haha!  Kinda cool people are getting babies from things.  The way things are going there's no telling when 'they' might stop exporting these.  I feel like I have 3 or 4 sps that are well worth preserving here.  Emperor scorpions are even on the list now, saw that coming.


----------



## spiderguy1977 (May 16, 2013)

Your best bet is to coax the young pedes into a small deli cup on its side. Dont use tongs,even with cotton , as young pedes are fragile.


----------



## nepenthes (May 16, 2013)

Galapoheros,

Im really excited that I am getting pedelings. Im glad that Ive seen other posts like this lately too. I plan on keeping 3-4 and hopefully, Ill get a male out of the batch. Maybe I can attempt breeding them. Do you think they would benefit from something to hide under? I might see if I can find some "clean" leaves or something at the reptile expo so they wont feel so exposed.

Spiderguy1977,

Gotcha, I was planning on going with a spoon and scooping them up with a little bit of sub method like zonbonzovi recomended.


----------



## nepenthes (May 18, 2013)

Ive caught about 7 pedelings right now... Im trying to figure out a way to get mom out of the container. Ill post more later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Msh (May 18, 2013)

That's awesome, congratulations on the Plings. That picture makes me miss the pling I had, it was the second centipede I ever had and it died only a day or two after I brought it home from an expo that sucked I didn't get to see it grow at all.


----------



## akarikuragi (May 18, 2013)

Ah man that's so cool. ^^ Even though centipedes creep me out. XD Yay for little babies!


----------



## dactylus (May 18, 2013)

Nice going!  Congratulations.

David


----------



## Galapoheros (May 18, 2013)

I use tongs or a chopstick to move big pedes.  I've got long springy tongs so that they don't crush them.  I usually let the pede crawl on the tongs instead though, you get used to it.  Strange seeing a bunch of pedes running around, it just has this weird look compared to scorpions or spiders.  I've used the spoon for plings.  But after that got old to me, I started letting a pling crawl on my finger and then hitting my finger on the edge of a deli and letting it plop in, they're practically too small to bite through your skin very well if they try to bite and if they do, prob not a big deal since they are so small but that's just me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes (May 18, 2013)

Once I got mom out I got 34 pedelings out of the container. I plan on keeping 7 of them for now. The spoon method worked really well while mom was in there, and once I got her out into the temporary tub I was able to move much quicker. Galapoheros if I find my self with more pedelings I will try your finger method. 







I really appreciate all the helpful advice I got from every one! 

nepenthes

---------- Post added 05-18-2013 at 09:06 PM ----------

One more post until feeding time. Ill give them tonight to settle in and then Feed them tomorrow; I might try that banana trick I read about. I figure some chopped up meal worms would be best. 

Just another pedeling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (May 19, 2013)

Nice pics!!  I like the dark band on the plings head!

David


----------



## nepenthes (May 19, 2013)

Thanks!

I gave a few some pre killed crickets but they didnt really interest them. So I went and got them some meal worms and cut them into thirds, they seem to enjoy them allot more!


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful pedes. I was at a show today and saw a baby Vietnamese for 10 dollars and didn't get it! I wanted to but my mom said we didn't have room so... :wall:


----------



## Msh (May 19, 2013)

I'm about to go to a show today that'd be cool if there were Plings there but I doubt l'll be that lucky 


cantthinkofone said:


> Beautiful pedes. I was at a show today and saw a baby Vietnamese for 10 dollars and didn't get it! I wanted to but my mom said we didn't have room so... :wall:


On topic: I'm glad to see that their eating for you and everything best of luck


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 19, 2013)

Are you going to all cleveland? If so there is a boat load of S. subspinipes there today. That's the only pede I saw. Like every vendor has one.


----------



## Msh (May 19, 2013)

No I went to the Scott smith all animal expo, i live in Il


----------



## Amoeba (May 19, 2013)

dactylus said:


> Nice pics!!  I like the dark band on the plings head!
> 
> David


I was wondering if these were their "brains" (ganglion) showing through the head shield?


----------



## dactylus (Jun 1, 2013)

Galapoheros said:


> Cool, you're past the danger zone.


Todd - what is a ballpark "danger zone" time frame once you discover the pede clutching eggs where you can rest a little easier hoping that the female won't consume the eggs?  I know that will vary by species, the individual animal, the captive conditions (temps - concealment - security - etc.,) but what is a good ballpark figure for this?

thanks,

David


----------



## nepenthes (Jun 2, 2013)

From what it sounds like is anything past the protonymph stage, so 1st instar on up. 

At least thats what it sounded like to me! Im sure they will chime in eventually.

nepenthes


----------



## nepenthes (Jun 11, 2013)

This will be one of the last updates on this thread more than likely. (until I rehouse the ones I keep!) Not much going on other than regular feedings. I did noticed that one maybe two may have molted (the other one was rejecting its prey). 

This one was being very shy, and I don't blame it!






And this one with its terminals up and in what I call a defensive posture (flicking the terminal legs, pinching/whacking with them).






One with Prey






Just another one before I fed it.






I hope you enjoy!
nepenthes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 12, 2013)

Interesting colors on these pling sps, look nice and healthy.


----------



## nepenthes (Jun 15, 2013)

Whats interesting about it? Is it not common, do S. dehaani pedelings have different coloring? Does color variation have any correlation with species?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 16, 2013)

Just the color pattern of the plings of the sps is interesting to me, that's all, typical though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes (Jun 16, 2013)

They are neat, fast little monsters too. Thanks for clarifying that for me, I was a little nervous for a second. lol!


----------

